# locust breeding - damn things



## thanatos (Oct 13, 2012)

hey guys, so im attempting to breed locusts, but i have 2 problems, i hate bugs that jump, and everytime i open the lid, they jump like mad and try to fly out =[ does anyone have any tips on how to change there food/water and laying box without them attacking me?

also do they bite? has anyone ever been bitten by a locust? im pretty new to them, and im trying to decide whether to carry on breeding locusts or switch to dubia roaches..

i use the tank in the pic, and a 28w heatmat that goes up to 32c

also the laying box is a bit too small, im going to change it to something bigger


----------



## groove machine (Sep 8, 2007)

I used to keep lizards years ago and i must admit ive never been bitten by locusts.
you could try putting them in the fridge to make them a bit sluggish, im only guessing but it might work. 
Iv'e got to say i used to hate grabbing the bloody things as well, give me a rat any day!!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

thanatos said:


> hey guys, so im attempting to breed locusts, but i have 2 problems, i hate bugs that jump, and everytime i open the lid, they jump like mad and try to fly out =[ does anyone have any tips on how to change there food/water and laying box without them attacking me?
> 
> also do they bite? has anyone ever been bitten by a locust? im pretty new to them, and im trying to decide whether to carry on breeding locusts or switch to dubia roaches..
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there's a few thing that I would change. Firstly, how many locusts are in there? You will need a fair amount to get a decent return, I'd say 15 adults atleast, 5 males to 10 females (maybe even more). You can sex locust once they are adults quite easily. The female has two dark "hooks" at the end of they're abdomen, they are used for digging and depositing the eggs. The male's abdomen looks the like bow of a boat with tho "turrets" protruding from above the bow. When sexually mature, the males are usually smaller than the females and if correct in the right conditions and crowded will be a bright yellow/lime colour. The females will be a paler brown colour. They will all start of their adult lives a pink colour, this mean's they are not yet sexually mature.

I would recommend using a larger tank for them. I use those large storage tubs from wilkinsons/homebase etc and cut a large rectangle out of the lid and cover with fine mesh to maintain good air circulation, you can also melt some tiny holes in the tub at the top of the walls of the tub and the remaining areas of the lid using either a soldering iron with a small tip or heat up a small flat head screwdriver. You then need vertical climbing objects to allow the locusts to moult properly (severe implications can occur if a moult is unsuccessful), this can be done with standing large egg crates on their side or meshing the walls of the tub or simply with many sticks. 

Mine thrive at temps of roughly 33-35, this may be achievable with a heatmat alone although I doubt it. I'd recommend using a light source above the mesh in the lid and get rid of the heatmat all together or keep for night time temps but this isn't necessary in my view. 

They are very easy to feed and will pretty much eat anything, left over veg (check for mould) grass and all leaf matter is great (dandelions, spring/collard greens, watercress, kale, etc). Just be sure it's safe for your reps and washed of pesticides. The water gel isn't needed and can cause mould issues when mixed with food or faeces. They'll get all their hydration from their food. Use a substrate of a thin layer of bran or bug grub (I mix the two) and just top up as and when. I wouldn't worry about locust faeces as it's pretty dry.

For lay boxes I use a variety of things, ice cream tubs or similar, glass jars, basically as long as its 5"+ in depth your good. Fill with a mix of soil and sand, 50/50. I use wilkinsons own brand cheap compost and it works fine. You need to keep the medium moist, people recommend spraying 2/3 times a day but I find it easier to gentle pour a small amount (or use a few squeezes of a pipette) of luke warm water on the the medium once a day.

This is how I did it after lots of research and it has worked perfect from the offset. Hope this helps. : victory:

Oh and I've never been bitten although there isn't really any way to keep them from hopping/flying, I try to keep the lid on as much as possible and work through a small gap. You will get escapees but you can catch them fairly easy by throwing a towel or similar over them and then pick them up from there. It's get easier over time as you develop a system, they also seem to get used to you and calm down. I rarely have escapees now and often have the whole lid off when I'm working on them.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought this may be of some interest to you. It's my current setup. 

Locusts at the top, Dubia's below.


----------

